# Pan advice for amateur



## kookingamateur (May 18, 2016)

Dear(s),

Ive found this forum after some research. I live in Belgium and i'm looking for a new pan. I have a vitro ceramic cooking hob. I was looking into De Buyer pans. But i'm hesitating between Mineral B 28cm or French Collection Mont Bleu Eiffeltower 28cm.

I want to buy a pan for mostly home use steak, chicken, vegetables... Because i don't have a gas stove i would like a pan that stays flat at the bottom and doesn't start to deform after long term use because of heat or any other causes. I heard carbon plus doesn't stay flat which is a bummer imo.

What do you guys think i should buy for a vitro ceramic cooking hob? Any other recommended brands except De Buyer that i can buy?

I also I wanna learn and know more about what pan is best for a ceramic cooking hob. Honestly i'm a bit lost. All help would be welcome.

http://www.debuyer.com/en/products/mineral-b-element-0

http://www.debuyer.com/en/products/french-collection-mont-bleu

http://www.debuyer.com/en/products/force-blue-frying-pan

Keep up cooking good foods /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## kookingamateur (May 18, 2016)

I saw this also not sure what to think about it. Seems positive from the description. However i read that even green pans become bad after some time. So it would be a waste of money.

http://www.cheftalk.com/products/th...k-coating-from-germany-100-ptfe-and-pfoa-free


----------



## kookingamateur (May 18, 2016)

Anyone that can help me with some advice?


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

I have Vollrath brand steel pans which I believe* to be thinner than the de buyers, which I have had for upwards of 10 years with practically no warping; I have electric but I know from work that they perform beautifully on gas. Any steel pan of decent construction is, I think, a good buy 

Never heard much good about any green pans. *shrug*. Don't really know that much.


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Misread your post re:gas. Still stand by the pans.


----------



## kookingamateur (May 18, 2016)

I think i'm going for a de buyer. I prefer the french collection mont bleu though. While it's more expensive compared to the mineral b. It's hassle free, you can put it in dishwash or wash it with soap. You don't have to do a burn in. So i can buy the pan and use it right away out of the box.  I'm still hesitating from a cooking stand point though not sure if it performs the same as the mineral b. De Buyer Inox Pan vs De Buyer Iron Pan... Not sure...


----------



## pirendeus (Apr 1, 2016)

You live in belgium and havent even considered demeyere?!! Whats wrong with you!! 
Seriously, demeyere proline skillet is the best you'll find, anywhere.


----------



## kookingamateur (May 18, 2016)

Pirendeus said:


> You live in belgium and havent even considered demeyere?!! Whats wrong with you!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif
> Seriously, demeyere proline skillet is the best you'll find, anywhere.


Nothing i considered demeyere and it's too expensive for my taste. Leaning towards Lodge Logic now i read good things about it...

Not sure if the bottom is completely flat though seems the edges are higher. I don't have a gas stove i'm working with a flat glass surface...

https://www.kookpunt.nl/lodge-logic-combo-cooker-ø-26cm/nl/product/8212/


----------



## kookingamateur (May 18, 2016)

Pirendeus said:


> You live in belgium and havent even considered demeyere?!! Whats wrong with you!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif
> Seriously, demeyere proline skillet is the best you'll find, anywhere.


Nothing i considered demeyere and it's too expensive for my taste. Leaning towards Lodge Logic now i read good things about it...

Not sure if the bottom is completely flat though seems the edges are higher. I don't have a gas stove i'm working with a flat glass surface...


----------



## pirendeus (Apr 1, 2016)

kookingamateur said:


> Nothing i considered demeyere and it's too expensive for my taste. Leaning towards Lodge Logic now i read good things about it...


Well, yes, they're more expensive...but once you use them, you'll never go back to any other brand. The lack of rivets + miraculous easy-clean finish + wonderful performance make them worth the premium. But i understand your perspective. Good luck with whichever brand you choose


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

What lodge logic are you thinking about? I probably wouldn't use cast iron on a glass top


----------



## kookingamateur (May 18, 2016)

Ok thanks for the tip a lot of people are using lodge logic on a glass top though  I was looking to the 10,25 inch deep skillet for various use : spaghetti bolognese sauce, seafood with sauce, potato,...

https://www.lodgemfg.com/deep-skillets/10-25-inch-cast-iron-deep-skillet.asp

I'm sure demeyere is good quality but i don't think debuyer is bad either... I need the extra money to buy extra pots. I like the mont bleu edition of the buyer > stainless steel

Still hesitating between the b element french collection or the mont bleu french collection

http://www.debuyer.com/en/products/french-collection-mont-bleu

http://www.debuyer.com/fr/products/b-element-french-collection

Stainless steel vs Iron Steel > iron steel is cheaper but needs more attention though while stainless steel is hassle free

I also have to buy a pot for spaghetti sauce and a pot to cook spaghetti in. Any thoughts on this..?


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

I just think you'd be more likely to crack it, the cast iron stuff is very heavy.
Looking at those pans, I'm not sure I understand the point of the handles, beyond looks? I'd rather have a plain handle.
As far as pots go, allclad is a great brand, very pricey, not sure if you can get it. Haven't had Vollrath pots but have loved everything else I've had by them.
I wouldn't buy a steel skillet if I didn't have a stainless one too.


----------



## pirendeus (Apr 1, 2016)

How to choose a cookware line.


----------



## raibeaux (Dec 21, 2012)

My standard answer has been the Volrath Centurion line for thirty years.  Still is.

I've had and have Optio and Tribute and other high end stuff.  I think Centurion is the best cookware period.


----------



## kookingamateur (May 18, 2016)

Yes true vollrath seems good price/quality. Saw this 7 piece set on Amazon. I ordered Cosy & Trendy for Professionals had a good deal on some pans and pots. Still have to test them out though hope they are good quality for the price.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

No personal experience but Swiss Diamond are cast and non-stick, and reasonably priced.


----------



## pirendeus (Apr 1, 2016)

Raibeaux said:


> My standard answer has been the Volrath Centurion line for thirty years. Still is.
> I've had and have Optio and Tribute and other high end stuff. I think Centurion is the best cookware period.


What aspects/features makes Centurion better than top-line cookware?


----------



## raibeaux (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi.  For example, I have two sauce pots, one about a sixteen quart and one eight quart among others.

On one, one of the handle welds came loose...they took care of it (after 20 years of use). I have other Centurions, also.

The construction is simple with no flairing, the top is double thickness for about an inch from the top.  Lids fit tight.

The clad bottoms have never had a hint of a warp of any kind.

Mostly, it's hard to explain.  Centurion is a real heavy-weight, and evidently very hard to dent.  Like I said, I've had the one pot for thirty years.

The fry pans are built as strong.  I have owned one, but left it in the (self-cleaning) oven on self clean.  Damned near burnt the house down.

In other words, an overbuilt good product if you don't try to melt the steel.


----------



## pirendeus (Apr 1, 2016)

Well, it sounds as if theyre decent pans, but I dont see anything that really puts them in the same class as demeyere atlantis items, which have all the qualities you mentioned and more...


----------



## raibeaux (Dec 21, 2012)

Kooking you will like the set.  I use Optio all the time at home and some at the restaurant.  It is made in China, so you have to kinda baby it a little.  But the bottoms are pretty thick.  I usually buy the fry pans because they are low enough priced to just pitch them when the non-stick goes south.  I'm looking at two of the on the floor right now that I'm giving away.  Still fine for schikin, but not very non-stick anymore.


----------



## raibeaux (Dec 21, 2012)

Actually, didn't say they were "better" than top line cookware like demeyere atlantis.  Just said they've held up perfectly under heavy daily use in a restaurant for over thirty years.  And that's what I look for.

Take care.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Raibeaux said:


> Kooking you will like the set. I use Optio all the time at home and some at the restaurant. It is made in China, so you have to kinda baby it a little. But the bottoms are pretty thick...........


Vollrath makes a slightly higher quality (thicker) line of pans called Tribute. Very nice.


----------



## raibeaux (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi.  I have a Tribute sauce pot and it's nice.  I still prefer the handle and overall feel of the Centurion, though.  I also prefer the lid fit...without the flare it seems easier to keep clean.


----------



## pirendeus (Apr 1, 2016)

Raibeaux said:


> I think Centurion is the best cookware period.


----------

